

Eliminating Code Smell with Grunt - honzzz
http://flippinawesome.org/2013/12/02/eliminating-code-smell-with-grunt/

======
cleverjake
JSHint is removing most style related rules out in favor of exterior plugins.
JSCS is a great alternative - [https://github.com/mdevils/node-
jscs](https://github.com/mdevils/node-jscs)

------
jaredhanson
I lol'd at the title. Just having a Gruntfile is the first smell I notice when
looking at a project. Seriously, why take two simple tools and layer a
unnecessary "task runner" on top of them?

~~~
possibilistic
What does your build process look like? What's the tooling, and how do you
invoke it? Just curious about alternatives.

~~~
jayferd
I use make.

~~~
brandonbloom
I generally prefer Make as well and I even made the case for Make when
Grunt.js was first announced [1]. That said, I did use Grunt on a recent
project and it worked out reasonably well. For myself, I'd prefer to keep
using Make, but for many teams, Grunt is a reasonable choice.

I chose Grunt because Make generally requires a lot more background knowledge
and ongoing discipline. Most Grunt tasks are configured by relatively
constrained JSON data, so it's pretty hard for non-experts to muck it up
unless they need to write a custom task. A Makefile would have created much
greater education burden for me. That's particularly a concern when the team's
Make/shell expert has time-limited involvement with the project.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3777393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3777393)

------
jayferd
s/Grunt/JSHint/

------
antonpug
Great article. Grunt is a wonderful tool, despite what some people on here
might say.

